# Barking Power Station - Control Room and Offices - Jan 2012



## nelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Been sitting on this one for a while 

Barking Power Station - Opened in 1925 and decommissioned by the end of the 1980s






























































































































​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 5, 2012)

brilliant photos there nelly


----------



## nelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Cheers Becs x


----------



## a_little_feisty (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice . . . very nice . . . fab pics


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 5, 2012)

Very very nice - I love old power station sites


----------



## Urban Ghost (Apr 5, 2012)

Pics brilliant as always fella. 

There's always a bloody doll isn't there!


----------



## nelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Urban Ghost said:


> Pics brilliant as always fella.
> 
> There's always a bloody doll isn't there!



Cheers Ghost,

I really don't know how they get there sometimes, I mean, a doll? 

In a power station??

I can assure you that I didn't take it with me!!!


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 5, 2012)

fantastic architecture and shots there nelly....thanks


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 5, 2012)

Very classy Mr Nelly..on the subject of dolls,when I went down Middleton mine,we came across an area where someone had placed about 30 dolls all in a sort of circle.weird.Someone had to actually lug em all down there!


----------



## Flexible (Apr 5, 2012)

Hand-written diary entries, old style pissers, tiles going up the side of the stairs, analogue electronics on a circuit diagram . . . gaaaaahhhh  That place is amazing. 



> Been sitting on this one for a while



It was worth the wait.


----------



## nelly (Apr 5, 2012)

klempner69 said:


> Very classy Mr Nelly..on the subject of dolls,when I went down Middleton mine,we came across an area where someone had placed about 30 dolls all in a sort of circle.weird.Someone had to actually lug em all down there!




Come on then fella!! How many did you take home???


----------



## nelly (Apr 5, 2012)

Flexible said:


> Hand-written diary entries, old style pissers, tiles going up the side of the stairs, analogue electronics on a circuit diagram . . . gaaaaahhhh  That place is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> It was worth the wait.



Glad you like it mate.

The wait was due to a world of grief that this location caused me, but hey ho!!! Life's a bitch!!!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 6, 2012)

In ;ove with the report from the first photo. You just get better! 
Fantastic colours in there and am seriously loving your photos!


----------



## urbexdad (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome pics mate !!!....love the old tiles in there !!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 6, 2012)

Great report & pics,like the indoor garden.thanks fo sharing.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 6, 2012)

*AMAZING!*

A doll in a power station is a bit strange but hey, what ever floated their boat!


----------



## st33ly (Apr 6, 2012)

This place looks cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 7, 2012)

The equipment racks shown in the first batch of photo's relate to a 1940's era telephone exchange.


----------



## nelly (Apr 7, 2012)

Is that odd, Hydealfred, would they have had a telephone exchange like that in a power station?


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 8, 2012)

nelly said:


> Is that odd, Hydealfred, would they have had a telephone exchange like that in a power station?



Im not sure on that but that is what the equipment racks are. I thought they were so I checked with my brother who is a telecoms engineer and he confirmed it. I remember seeing the same type of equipment in a local exchange years back. Apparently the equipment is still in use in some places to this day.


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 8, 2012)

Ooohh I like that. Thanks nelly GF.


----------



## TCin7 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi there,

The old documents, what happened to them please? My grandad used to work there. His name may be on them somewhere.

Any help?


----------

